#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Delhi College of Technology & Management, Gudhrana, Palwal  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

## amos.0119

*Delhi College of Technology & Management, Gudhrana, Palwal  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:*



*DCTM Year of Establishment:* 2007.


*DCTM Affiliation:* Maharishi Dayanand University


*DCTM Admission:* JEE Mains, HCEET


*DCTM B-tech Branch:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communications EngineeringAutomobile EngineeringMechanical Engineering*DCTM Cut Off  2014: NA
*

*DCTM Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*

Branch
Seats
Fee

Computer Science & Engg.
  60
2.48 Lakh

ECE
 120
2.48 Lakh

Automobile Engg.
  60
2.48 Lakh

Mechanical Engg
  90
2.48 Lakh





*DCTM Placements 2014:*

Department
No. of Student Placed

CSE
            65

ECE
            64

ME
            83





*DCTM Campus & Intra Facilities:* 

*Description:*

Delhi College of Technology & Management (DCTM) was established in the year 2008. It is located in calm and peaceful enviornment in Palwal, Haryana. It is one of the best self-financed college in Palwal. It is affiliated to Maharashi Dayanand University (MDU), Rohtak and is approved by All India Council for Technical Education (AICTE), New Delhi. The college is ISO 9001-2008 certified institution. 

*Campus Infrastructure:*

The college has well furnished auditorium type Class-Rooms. It has air conditioned well-endowed library and digital library subscribing e-journals. Hostels for boys & girls. It also has computer centre, canteen, gymkhana, etc.

*Facilities:*

It facilitates students with air conditioned digital library with well stocked books. It has a well lit & spacious classrooms. The college provides hostels with adequate security facilities. The hostels also provides proper mess facility to the students. It has a computer centre which provides high speed internet facility. It has large seminar hall and workshops with all the required equippments. It also provides indoor and outdoor sports facilities to the students. The college also provides transport facility to the desired students. The college faculties are Highly experienced academicians of national and international repute

*Placement:*

The cell is the bridge between the industry, the real world and the institute. One of the objectives is also to offer programmes fulfilling the needs of continuing education of the industrial personnel. The Cell maintains regular interaction with the corporate houses through Corporate Connect Programme, Guest Lectures, Industry visit, Project Placement, Corporate get-together, training of faculty etc.

*Courses:*

It offers courses like Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science & Engineering, Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and Communication Engineering, Bachelor of Technology in Mechanical Engineering, Bachelor of Technology in Automobile Engineering and Bachelor of Business Administration.

*Address:*

77th KM Stone, NH-2, Palwal, NCR, Haryana-1211105.





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Sona College of Technology Salem,btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## 123aksingh

This is my favourites things
Ik :O:

----------

